# Questions on Puppia Harnesses



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I have been looking at Puppia harnesses for Chuwee. I wanted to know if anyone else uses them, and what they think of them. Likes, dislikes, etc. I have a step-in harness for him at the moment, but I thought those looked more comfortable. 

I have found a site where I can buy the set, harness and leash for $24.00. It sounds like a good price to me.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i love my puppia harness. im actually going this weekend to buy another one. Theyre nice, durable and cute too! I havent tried many others (just the cheaper petsmart kind) but its way nicer than those. i think youll be satisfied. thats a good deal too. i pay $35 for just the harness :?


----------



## Tina Clark (Feb 14, 2006)

I am planning to get the Puppia harness. It looks very well made and comfy.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Pitter Patter Pawz.com is the site I found for the sets. Plus shipping is come to roughly thirty dollars. I didn't think it was that expensive considering I paid close to twenty for the cheapy ones at Petsmart like you said. And they didn't have a matching leash, so he has a blue harness and a red leash..bleck..lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I got mine from PetsMart it costed me $12.00 for both leash and harness but they are by no means designer they are just your average leash and harness but it took me forever to find one small enough :wave:


----------



## Anna&Baby (Jan 12, 2006)

Check on ebay as i know they are selling them on there for good price!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Has anyone used this harness? I like how it looks and it seems much less complicated than the one we have now. 

http://metropawlispetboutique.com/buddy_belt.html?OVRAW=buddy belt&OVKEY=buddy belt&OVMTC=standard


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never seen that harness before, but it looks fairly comfortable. Looks good too. I wonder how well it would work for smaller dogs. It's like a stepin harness I have for Chuwee, but it doesn't look adjustable, or I am just missing that part.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Duh, guess it would have helped if I READ more. Says its only adjustable at the buckle. Looks very nice though.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> Has anyone used this harness? I like how it looks and it seems much less complicated than the one we have now.
> 
> http://metropawlispetboutique.com/buddy_belt.html?OVRAW=buddy belt&OVKEY=buddy belt&OVMTC=standard


They are very nice and comfy..I know a lot of people that has them...and they were all the rage last year...100% leather and they come in different sizes that start from 0 is easy to put on and it looks nice, if you get it just make sure you pick the right size. :wink:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

i won a velcro harness thing on ebay it looks alot more cormfatable :wink:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I make custom fit Harnesses that fit really well. They are made according to your dogs size. I have not had one complaint so far.  

Here is my website
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker uses that Buddy Belt one. I am going to get one for Jasper as soon as he's finished growing. In the mean time I'll use the nylon step in ones. The leather on the BB harness is sooooooooooooooooooo very soft, and malleable. Tucker is very comfy in his even with the longer hair. Also I like that the leash clips at hte top of the shoulders rather than half way down his back as it does with most harnesses.


----------



## mazdagirl23 (Feb 20, 2006)

sjc, I just wanted to let you know that those harnesses are a BRILLIANT idea. I am definately, without a doubt, going to be ordering one from you. Destiny is only 2 months old, and I will not take her for walks or anything until we get our 3rd parvo shot, which is going to be around april or may. Do you suggest that I wait until then to order one, so that she doesnt outgrow it before we can use it? Or are they adjustable enough for her to grow and still fit in? I guess a general question would be, is she going to get twice as big? How much is she going to grow before she is done? Anyways, GREAT ideas, I love it, and sooner or later, you will see an order from me. :thumbleft:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson has a puppia harness , Its the best thing i have ever bought him :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I make my own too, but must admit i do like the hot pink puppia one!


----------



## mazdagirl23 (Feb 20, 2006)

Sullysmum, those are cute too. Do you sell yours as well? Are they easy to make? I would probably consider making one, if i was not so sewing-challenged. :lol: i love those kind of harnesses. Much, MUCH better than the standard petstore harness!!!!!


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

would a small Puppia harness fit my 8 lb. chi?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

mazdagirl23 said:


> Sullysmum, those are cute too. Do you sell yours as well? Are they easy to make? I would probably consider making one, if i was not so sewing-challenged. :lol: i love those kind of harnesses. Much, MUCH better than the standard petstore harness!!!!!



I have sold/swapped a few of them, but i dont anymore. I would say they are okay to make but i found putting the binding on very fiddley, if you can get the main shape which is similar to an X turned the other way and the bottom two peices longer for the waist,the other two go round the neck,thats the start, some others double the material and turn it inside out which you might find easier, give it a go.


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

Will this harness:

http://www.petlondon.net/acatalog/Crystal_Rivet_Harnesses.html
fit my Chi - she's 2 and a half pounds...............I wondered if anyone else in the Uk had one and could advise me on size?

Other than that I am going to get the puppia hot pink in small - I think a few people have said they fit their Chi's.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I really love the Puppia harnesses even though I don't have one. I really want one for each of my boys and that is such a great price on that website. I'm definitely going to be buying two.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I ordered the small puppia harness this weekend. I am really loooking forward to using it on Chuwee since others have said how good they are. Thanks for all the imput


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Both Tequila and Kylie have one and I love them! The regular harnesses would rub too much...these are wider and soft.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

i dont know how big your dog is but lillo has one and it was far too big for him and i had to take it to be made smaller at the dry cleaners shop. be careful as he got out of it when it was too big-he got his front paw through the neck bit and just stepped out of it. lillo is about 3 1/2 lbs. now we've made it smaller its great i really think theyre good as you can control them better then on a collar i think. xx


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

The price is good for sure. It was the best one I could find after surfing for awhile. The people seem very nice too. They emailed me right away with a reply to my order.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I really want to get a couple of Puppia harnesses, but do you think the small would fit Rylie? She only weighs 2.5lbs.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

newf i wanted to thank you for the link. i ordered 2 puppias with matching leashes over the weekend so im anxiously waiting for them. chloe already has one in pink so i ordered the sky blue for ty and the yellow one for leila. ill take pics of then all wearing them when i get them


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Jessie... I ordered the small for Chuwee. He is only 2.5 lbs as well. I measured him and he is at the cutoff for the small. I figure he will grow into it anyways even if I can't use it right away. The good thing about this site, even if you still are unsure, they tell you to put a note with your order, and then someone will call you back to help you with your order sizes. 

i love my cheese...you are most welcome for the link I will look forward to the pictures of your babies all decked out in their new puppias.

Isn't shopping fun!!..


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

Lottie said:


> Will this harness:
> 
> http://www.petlondon.net/acatalog/Crystal_Rivet_Harnesses.html
> fit my Chi - she's 2 and a half pounds...............I wondered if anyone else in the Uk had one and could advise me on size?
> ...


Did anyone check this pink diamante harness out- any experience of it?

I was going to maybe get the pink puppia one, but Angelica is just under 2 and a half pounds at the moment, and I am not sure how big she'll grow. I may hang fire on it for now as she's not had all her vaccinations yet so can't go out for a wee while.

I would still appreciate any feedback on the other pink harness from PetLondon


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok guys, I can't really find a sizing chart on the website that the one member gave on the 1st page of this discussion. I can find the page where it tells you how to measure them and then on the puppia harness page where it says what size will fit what breed, but where are the actual measurements for the puppia harness?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

mazdagirl23 said:


> sjc, I just wanted to let you know that those harnesses are a BRILLIANT idea. I am definately, without a doubt, going to be ordering one from you. Destiny is only 2 months old, and I will not take her for walks or anything until we get our 3rd parvo shot, which is going to be around april or may. Do you suggest that I wait until then to order one, so that she doesnt outgrow it before we can use it? Or are they adjustable enough for her to grow and still fit in? I guess a general question would be, is she going to get twice as big? How much is she going to grow before she is done? Anyways, GREAT ideas, I love it, and sooner or later, you will see an order from me. :thumbleft:


Thanks! Your baby is still very young. I can make it tiny enough to fit her now, with some room for growth. However, most Chihuahuas grow untill they are 6months to one year. My three did not get their full growth for one year. It is really up to you?  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kemo N Bindi have them and they are wonderful!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.puppiaworld.com/size.htm from their website,the chart called "soft collar" is for the harness


----------

